# Oppo support for 24 bit LPCM



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I've gone back and forth a few times with Oppo regarding 24bit LPCM streaming vi UPnP. They say it should work, but doesn't. Last communication with tech support was that it was an issue with the decoder and they were working on a fix. They also mentioned this was an issue with the BDP-93 as well. Anyone else experience static when sending 24 bit LPCM?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

patchesj said:


> I've gone back and forth a few times with Oppo regarding 24bit LPCM streaming vi UPnP. They say it should work, but doesn't. Last communication with tech support was that it was an issue with the decoder and they were working on a fix. They also mentioned this was an issue with the BDP-93 as well. Anyone else experience static when sending 24 bit LPCM?


Hello,
OPPO's Tech Support is right on almost every time. I have never had an issue with DVD-Audio, and SACD's. However, I only use Physical Media, Netflix, etc.. The only Streaming I have done is simply with MP3's and WMA Files and not UPnp.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I was hoping to not need to convert my 24 bit FLAC to physical disc to listen to them. I'm trying to have a physical media free audio collection, or at least as close to it as possible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

patchesj said:


> I was hoping to not need to convert my 24 bit FLAC to physical disc to listen to them. I'm trying to have a physical media free audio collection, or at least as close to it as possible.


Noooooooo. I know that we are on a head on collision for this reality, but I am trying to fight it with my Wallet.
It just scares me to not have Physical Media and reply solely on Hard Drives and so forth. I even heard Best Buy are soon going to drop CD's from their Stores. So I know I am swimming against the tide.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

With affordable RAID enabled NAS devices, online backup, and Internet storage I'm not as worried anymore. If audiophiles used to spend $$$ on fancy transports and cable, why not spend it on high performance/reliable storage? Besides, what if your disc collection were to melt in a fire? Do you keep copies locked off site in a bunker? Easily done with digital media....

Oh, and I can sit in my prime listening spot and find any song/album I want and listen to mulitple albums in a session and never leave my chair.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree with patchesj here. The attachment to physical media is an emotional one that does not hold up to scrutiny when all options are considered. Memory and storage options are cheap and constantly getting cheaper. The real point here, IMO, is how disorganized we are with respect to managing data and making it available to the end user.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

So back to my original question.. Has anyone else tried to stream 24 bit LPCM to an Oppo player, any model? I know that some folks "think" they are streaming 24 bit, but it is really converting down to 16 before sending.


----------

